# Using window casements without frame in shed..



## John Brown (8 Aug 2020)

Some time last year I acquired a couple of second-hand DG oak framed windows on eBay, thinking to use them in my shed.
Now that I have PP, and have actually started, I think one of the window units is much too big to be of use in my rather small, 3M x 4.5M shed. I'm not a fan of windows behind the workbench, as they limit tool-hanging space, and I'd like to be able to store the occasional 8 x 4 on the other side. The large unit has two roughly square hinged casements and a fixed horizontal pane above. I am considering installing one or both of the almost-square casements as stand-alone non-openers.
Please feel free to explain to me why this is a terrible idea.


----------



## Trevanion (8 Aug 2020)

I'm a huge fan of windows behind the workbench, natural sunlight is so good when you're working on something on the bench and I'd _personally_ prefer a window rather than more wall space to hang more unnecessary junk. But it is all horses for courses, isn't it?

You shouldn't have too much of a problem fitting the standalone casements to the shed, just make sure they're sitting on a sloping cill or flashing so water can't pool under them.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Aug 2020)

It shouldn't take too much effort to make that work. It might be better, though, to make individual frames for each of them and have two opening windows. Shame they're almost square........that's not a great look.


----------

